

Space radiation may damage astronauts' brains - Errorcod3
http://news.sciencemag.org/brain-behavior/2015/05/space-radiation-may-damage-astronauts-brains

======
blueflow
Did i miss something or did they think high-energy radiation was not
dangerous?

